# Viper Remote Starter 160XVL - Brake Shutdown Wire Broke



## TechMan199 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you could assist me with my new remote starter. I have a 160XVL made by Viper and the guy at BestBuy who wired it wired it underneath my fuse box...so getting to my fuse box ripped out the brake shutdown wire (Brown (+) brake shutdown input - White/Black on switch above brake pedal) on the H3-Plug of the unit.

Could anyone put up a picture or describe to me what the H3 plug looks like? At the moment I cannot get my car into gear for the mere fact that the car does not know that I am hitting the brake pedal and am unable to move it as a result. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Call best buy and ask them to send the guy out to fix it. Best Buy and other big box retailers are volume installers meaning they get people in and out so fast that their quality of work goes down. They have recently implemented a "timeing" system to time their installers so they are not wasting time, the faster they install the bigger bonus they get, the end result is a lack of common sense when it comes to customer satisfaction. 

You can re attach the wire that has come off your brake pedal. Let me know what year make and model and I will let you know your next step.


----------



## TechMan199 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a '95 Mercury Sable. The wire has become detached at the Viper(borwn) side of the cable though, and I'm not sure where on the viper box it goes.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I would say the only open spot on the harness.
Did it get pulled out of the harness?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That wire goes into the 5-pin harness. Here is a picture of the connector from a Clifford Matrix unit (also made by DEI). It's the one on the right. The brake s/d wire should be connected to the center pin on the 5-pin harness connector that plugs into here. I have a PDF of the install manual so if you PM me I can shoot you a copy... or you can find it via google.


----------



## TechMan199 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the posts guys. I had BestBuy re-harness the unit and the wire did indeed come loose from the connector. But it had also blown a few fuses unbeknownst to me. Thanks again guys!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The fuse blown was more then likely the 12v constant for the brain box of the Viper.


----------

